# Looking for Spotted Nubian Breeders



## Kkc (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi! I am wanting opinions on the best spotted Nubian Breeders, or farms with lots of spotted genetics (purebred ADGA). Of course, a tested and clean herd. I am located in eastern North Carolina, so preferably looking for somebody on the east coast and surrounding areas. But not against other states for the perfect one, if transport is an option. Thank you!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Kkc, I only know of one goat owner who has moon spotted Nubians however this is not any help for you as his goats are not registered and I don't know if he tests and how clean his herd is. So good luck with your search. Our Nubians goats are a mix of black and white, grey and white and red and white markings like a pinto horse is colored. Patches not spots. The avatar photo is of a grade nubian that is almost white. She is pretty and a good milk goat but not one of our registered animals. You might check with Rose of Sheron Goats in Maud Texas, I think they may have some spotted goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Are you looking for bucks, does, mature stock, kids?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a friend who has a good bit of spotted genetics. She is in the middle of a relo and just moved her does from Texas to Florida. Not sure what she has at present. I have custody of her moon-spotted buck here in east Texas. Email me at [email protected] if you would like her contact info.


----------

